# Farmington, MI - SnowEx MiniPro575x Tailgate/Hitch-mount spreaders for sale



## Brandon Ahlgren (Feb 23, 2020)

Selling my snowex minipro575x tailgate salter(s).. total of 3 for sale. They are all practically brand new and in perfect working order. We are a father/son business and are getting out of the plow business due to my father being diagnosed with cancer. We are moving to get him the best care possible. *Only the salters are for sale..* the controllers, wiring, and harnesses have been bought by our partner. 
Please let me know if you have any questions, or want to come check them out! Must sell within the next 3 weeks.. any serious offers will be considered! Please, no low ball offers.. 
If all three of them are sold to the same person, we can work out a bulk price discount! 
Thanks in advance!


----------

